# High Definition Audio Device mystery



## thikyela (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi,

I am working to resolve a random-restart issue (during gaming only, so I guess not that random), and along the way I am having trouble with a certain device listed in the device manager which is marked with a yellow exclamation mark. I have tried to disable this device completely, but when windows starts, it tells me that the driver wasn't installed successfully, and in device manager there is again the yellow exclamation. I've looked at the VEN and DEV codes in the PCI database, but I get Dell, and some other unrelated company, so it wasn't that helpful to me. 

It is located in 'Sound, video and game controllers' - named 'High Definition Audio Device.' Clicking on properties, manufacturer is listed as Microsoft, location - Location 3 (Internal High Definition Audio Bus). Status - This device cannot start (Code 10).

General Tab:
High Definition Audio Device
Device Type : Sound, video, and game controllers
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Location: Location 3 (Internal High Definition Audio Bus)
Device Status: This device cannot start (Code 10)

Driver File Details
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmk.sys
" " " \HdAudio.sys
" " " \ksthunk.sys
\portcls.sys
\SysFxUI.dll
\WMALFXGFXDSP.dll
File Version - 6.1.7600.16385(win7_rtm.090713-1255)

From the Details Tab - 

Device Description
High Definition Audio Device

Hardware IDs
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2805&SUBSYS_80860101&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2805&SUBSYS_80860101

Compatible IDs
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&CTLR_DEV_1C20&VEN_8086&DEV_2805&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&VEN_8086&DEV_2805&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2805&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&CTLR_DEV_1C20&VEN_8086&DEV_2805
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&VEN_8086&DEV_2805
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2805
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&CTLR_DEV_1C20&VEN_8086
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&VEN_8086
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&CTLR_DEV_1C20
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&GF&VEN_8086&DEV_2805&SUBSYS_80860101&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01

Service
HDAudAddService

Location Information
Internal High Definition Audio Bus

Physical Device Object Name
\Device\0000008f

Device Instance Path
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2805&SUBSYS_80860101&REV_1000\4&38A04C3F&0&0301

DevNodeStatus
01802400
DN_HAS_PROBLEM
DN_DISABLEABLE
DN_NT_ENUMERATOR
DN_NT_DRIVER

Parent
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C20&SUBSYS_84181043&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D8

Siblings
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_10438418&REV_1000\4&38a04c3f&0&0001



This system -

Windows 7 Professional 64-bit, SP1
Motherboard - Asus P8Z68 Deluxe /Gen3
CPU - Core i7 2600k
RAM - 16GB ADATA 1600DDR3
Video - XFX Radeon HD 6950
system drive - Intel 320 SSD
storage drive - 3TB Samsung something or other
PSU - PC Power & Cooling 910 Watt Silencer


I don't believe that this is the cause of my restarting problem, but who knows. If anyone needs any other information, let me know. Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

ThE drivers you would need for your motherboard are here ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P8Z68 DELUXE/GEN3
you might try reinstalling the chipset and audio


----------



## thikyela (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. 
In the past days I have updated BIOS, reinstalled latest chipset drivers, and reinstalled the audio drivers from asus. This has not fixed the problem.

I should also mention that I am NOT having a problem with the audio itself, it appears to be working fine.

Any other ideas? Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi possibly it is related to the ahci 
Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver software V10.6.2.1001 for 32/64bit Windows XP & Windows Vista & Windows 7.(WHQL)
Intel AHCI/RAID Driver Disk for 32/64bit Windows XP & Windows Vista & Windows 7.
File Size 
259,75 (MBytes) 2011.12.12 update


----------



## thikyela (Jan 27, 2012)

I have RST version 11.2.0.1006. Should I be running the older version? I'm assuming I updated for some good reason, but I can't remember why I would have.

edit: updated to 11.2.0.1006 since it was required to update the BIOS.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did the bios update do something in particular that was required


----------



## thikyela (Jan 27, 2012)

I installed the newer bios in order to track down my shut-down problem (which might be a psu issue), but as far as I'm aware it wasn't essential for any particular reason. Asus claims the newer bios makes the board more stable, etc.

But the device in device manager was there before I did the bios update, if that's what you're getting at. 

There are 4 items listed under "Sound, video, and game...." and they have not changed since the bios update. 

1. AMD High Definition Audio Device - I'm assuming this is the sound for the hdmi part of the video card.

2. Bluetooth Audio device - motherboard on-board bluetooth

3. Realtek High Definition Audio - on-board sound

4. High Definition Audio Device - ??????????????????? I have no idea what this is for.

So, I'm stuck.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi it sounds like windows has installed one possibly through a update but it is more of a guess at this point, if everything is working ok I don't think there is anything to worry about


----------



## thikyela (Jan 27, 2012)

You're probably right, I just wanted to explore all possibilities in regards to the machine shutting down semi-randomly under increased loads. I replaced the psu today, going to do some testing to try and replicate the behavior, hopefully it's taken care of. If not, on to the next thing, I guess.

Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------

